# Slow Fujitsu Laptop



## allaboutsoil (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I purchased a brand new Fujitsu FPCR46023 laptop about two months ago. I did not use it very much and installed only one software: Rosetta Stone Language Learning Tool. It started to run very slowly recently and now freezes very often. First minute or so after the startup, the laptop runs OK but it slows down significantly and freezes after that. 

I checked a couple of related threads and most people recommended checking startup programs and services. I checked them and since I was not familiar with many of them, I disabled all of them except the Microsoft services. Now, my laptop is even worse. I do not want to ship it to Fujitsu as they will charge a lot of money to fix it. It is a $400 laptop and I do not want to spend any money to get it fixed as there should not be anything wrong with it at the first place. 

What do you guys think about possible corrective steps? I appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello allaboutsoil and welcome to TSF,

Your laptop should be in warranty, so Fujitsu should not charge you for warranty repairs.

Does the computer get warm to the touch while in use?

Does the computer get progressively worse the longer you use it?


----------



## ayazahmed786 (Nov 18, 2008)

This could be a dodgy Hard Drive.
To check this click on start, then right click on computer and click on manage. then expand the event viewer and click on windows logs and then double click on system.
Look for any critical errors which refer to "disk" and see in the info whether there are any bad sectors. If there is bad sectors you can attempt to fix this through "disk check" utility


----------



## allaboutsoil (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you gavinzach and ayazahmed786 for your responses.

@gavinzach: no my laptop does not get warm. as mentioned it slows down very quickly, probably cannot find enough time to get warm. 

@ayazahmed786: I did what you have recommended and found bunch of "errors" and "critical" items. all "critical" items I could see was related to a source called "kernel-power" and most of "errors" are related to a source called "iaStor". And yet it got frozen again (I am typing from my old laptop now). 

Whenever I click on the log for the critical item (the log from this morning - less than 2 minutes after turning the laptop on), it reads event ID 41 and task category (63). I am not sure if these IDs are related to a disk error.

Thanks again.


----------

